# Cubic foot to a yard



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Wel looked in serch could not find ,My question is how many cubic feet in a yard?


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

A cubic yard is 3x3x3, so 27 is the answer you're looking for.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

thanks , I thought that it was like that but not sure.


----------

